# Boarding help in MN



## LJordan (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello, 

I am wondering if anyone can suggest a place to board here in Minnesota. I am looking for a place south of minneapolis (shakopee, lakeville..etc.). 
Thanks!!


Laura


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Browse Categories: Boarding (Metro) - Minnesota Horsemen's Directory

List of MN Horse Council Certified Stables

Minnesota Horse Boarding

Minnesota Horse Boarding Farms. Boarding Stables in Minnesota. Pasture and Stall Board in MN.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I know of this really amazing place in Minnesota, but I don't think it's in your area. =/


----------

